# EU stimmt für ein Verbot von anonymen Zahlungen durch Kryptowährungen.



## Pu244 (1. April 2022)

Was zunächst wie ein Aprilscherz aussah und deshalb durch mehrere Quellen verifiziert wurde, ist offenbar Realität.

Das EU Parlament stimmt für ein Verbot von „unhosted Wallets“ und damit defakto allen anonymen Zahlungen. Künftig muß bei der rechtskonformen Eröffnung eines Wallets eine Identitätsprüfung durchgeführt werden, wie sie bei Bankkonten schon seit langem üblich ist. Dies wurde bei einer Abstimmung am gestrigen Donnerstag im EU Parlament beschlossen. Eine vorgesehene Bagatellgrenze von 1000€ entfiel.

Dies dürfte wohl einen harten Schlag, gegen Kryptowährungen darstellen.

Quellen:








						Bitcoin & Co.: EU-Abgeordnete stimmen für Aus anonymer Kryptozahlungen
					

Kryptowährungen wie Bitcoin und Ethereum dürfen nicht länger ein Eldorado für Geldwäsche und Terrorfinanzierung sein, fordern zwei Ausschüsse des EU-Parlaments.




					www.heise.de
				








						Bitcoin-Kurs (BTC): Kerninflation in den USA bei 4,7 Prozent
					

Die Kerninflation in den USA geht wie erwartet im November weiter zurück. Der Bitcoin reagiert nur mit geringen Kursbewegungen. Aktuelle Nachrichten im Bitcoin-Newsblog.




					www.wiwo.de
				











						EU-Ausschüsse stimmen für ein Quasi-Aus von selbstverwalteten Krypto-Wallets - Hardwareluxx
					

Ein neues Regulierungs-Gesetzt könnte bald schon das aus für selbstverwaltete Krypto-Wallets bedeuten. Die Folgen wären weitreichend.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Quallen:


			Quallen - Google Suche


----------



## GxGamer (1. April 2022)

Jaja das böse anonyme Bezahlen.... verflixtes Bargeld!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. April 2022)

Kann man mit "Bagatellzahlungen" umgehen - einfach x-mal 1000€ überweisen, ggf. über verschiedene temporäre Konten. Danke, netter Versuch.


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2022)

In Deutschland ist für Binance und co schon lange eine Verifizierung nötig.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Kann man mit "Bagatellzahlungen" umgehen - einfach x-mal 1000€ überweisen, ggf. über verschiedene temporäre Konten. Danke, netter Versuch.


Ich denke, genau das soll das auch nicht gehen?


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2022)

Interessant wird, ob man weiter auf ein eigenes (ggf. hardwarebasiertes) privates Wallet als Backup exportieren kann.
Und wie mit Coins die auf einem solchen schon liegen umgegangen werden soll.

Eventuell verfallen diese dann, wenn kein Herkunftsnachweis möglich ist.









						Verdächtiges Vermögen einziehen: Reformvorschlag
					

Die Debatte um die Russland-Sanktionen zeigt: Der Staat kann Finanzströme oft nicht nachvollziehen. Vorschlag der Autoren: eine 'suspicious wealth order'.




					www.lto.de
				





Auffällig ist natürlich, wenn jetzt plötzlich größere Geldmengen transferiert werden und da neue Verdachtsmomente entstehen, dass da Geld gewaschen werden soll.


----------



## MircoSfot (2. April 2022)

Die EU kann abstimmen worüber sie wollen....Solange hier in der BRD Finanz GmbH mit vergnügen Geldwäsche betrieben werden kann, kommen alle EU- Länder eben hier her. Tolle Lücke, oder?


----------



## Pu244 (2. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant wird, ob man weiter auf ein eigenes (ggf. hardwarebasiertes) privates Wallet als Backup exportieren kann.
> Und wie mit Coins die auf einem solchen schon liegen umgegangen werden soll.
> 
> Eventuell verfallen diese dann, wenn kein Herkunftsnachweis möglich ist.



Das ist nicht das Problem, das große Problem werden die Unternehmen bekommen. Kaum eine Firma wird sich mit sowas beschäftigen, wenn denn die für Geldwäsche zuständigen Behörden auf ihrer Matte stehen können. Die Bestrebungen, Kryptowährungen auch für Normalos, gewöhnliche Unternehmen und Investoren attraktiv zu machen, dürften da erst einmal gestorben sein.

Problematisch ist es auch für Kryptowährungen, mit zentralen Instanzen. Die kann man dann jetzt verklagen und zwingen, das zu ändern.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2022)

Erstmal abwarten.
Coins und Blockchain ist ja so ein Hypethema auch in der Wirtschaft, glaube nicht, dass man sich da so schnell von verabschiedet.


----------



## AncientSion (6. April 2022)

Und deswegen gibt es Monero


----------

